# Lapierre DH 230 Sammelthread



## Fr33Rid3r (20. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

schreibt hier alles Mögliche zu diesem Bike rein, wie z.B. Fragen, Probleme, Tips, usw...
Klar könnt ihr auch Besonderheiten von eurem indiviuellem Bike uns vorstellen, einfach drauf los 

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zur Sattelstütze, wie dick ist die denn? Ich hab ne Thomson Elite Sattelstütze, wo aber leider nicht mehr drauf steht, vonwegen Größe/Dicke. Achja, ich hab den größeren Rahmen.
Jetzt hab ich mir ne 31,6mm dicke geholt und juhu sie ist zu groß! -.-

Gruß
Fr33Rid3r


----------



## juchemanno92 (20. August 2011)

Servus,

mein DH 230 hat 31,6 Durchmesser.

Sollte also passen, nimm mal die Klemme ab und versuch es noch mal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr33Rid3r (21. August 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort! hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, mach ich gleich morgen früh!


----------

